# proftpd Rechte unnütz?



## Cynic110 (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich hab mal eine Frage so nem FTP Server den ich mit proftpd aufmachen wollte. Ich spiele damit gerade so ein wenig rum damit ich ein wenig gefühl dafür bekomme, nur ist mir da jetzt etwas aufgefallen. Ich gib das DocumentRoot Verzeichnis an sagen wir mal /ftp. Erstelle neue Benutzer. user1, user2 und user3 sowie admin (nur zum veranschaulichen^).
So zu meiner frage. Wenn ich Rechte bei proftpd in die .conf schreibe, sind die unnütz? weil die rechte der einzelnen Ordner ja anscheinend greifen und nicht die die in der .conf stehen.

Bsp.:
Ich habe einen Ordner "/inc", die Rechte sind "drwx------   root  root", die Einstellung in der .conf Datei ist:

```
<DIRECTORY /inc>
<LIMIT Login>
allowuser user1
allowuser user2
denyall
</LIMIT>
</DIRECTORY>
```
Nun will ich dorthin connecten. geht aber nicht. wenn ich die Berechtigungen der Datei ändere dann gehts wie ich mir das vorstelle. Nur warum gibt es dann solche einstellungsmöglichkeiten wenn die eh nicht gehen? Dann kan man solche ftp einstellungen lieber mit chmod, chgrp, chown realisieren, oder? Oder überseh ich da was...   
Ist da vllt auch noch ein Sicherheitsaspekt versteckt? das das mit dem Programm proftpd sicherer wäre.. oder so.. ka :suspekt: 

Danke schonmal

----- EDIT -----
Mir ist noch etwas dazu eingefallen. 
Oder kann man das so machen das man den Ordnern erst alle Rechte gibt also "drwxrwxrwx" und dann mit proftpd die sachen sperren? also quasi das nur user1 zugriff hat, mit dem 
	
	
	



```
<LIMIT Login>
allowuser user1
denyall
</LIMIT>
```
 befehl^^?


----------



## Cynic110 (21. Dezember 2004)

Meine letzte Idee wo ich sagte alle Ordner Rechte auf "drwxrwxrwx" setzen funktioniert nicht.. also ob die Rechte einfach nicht beachtet werden die in der .conf stehen. Aber globale sachen wie z.B. nur einem bestimmten nutzer zugang zum kompletten ftp zu gewähren. das klappt... in dem man einfach das mit dem LIMIT ausserhalb allen Containern schreibt.     :suspekt:


----------



## mathiu (22. Dezember 2004)

> Ordner Rechte auf "drwxrwxrwx" setzen funktioniert nicht


Das ist sicherheitstechnisch sowieso falsch.

Was hält dich denn überhaupt davon ab, die Einstellungen über die normalen Berechtigungen zu lösen?


----------



## Cynic110 (22. Dezember 2004)

nichts hält mich davon ab  ich wollte nur wissen ob das so sein darf... denn dann bräuchte man doch garnicht solche funktionen wie allowuser und limit read, stor usw.... das fand ich nur etwas komisch. hab gedacht das ich da etwas falsch gemacht habe  :suspekt: 

Naja, okay scheint wohl normal zu sein ... werds mit den "normalen" user rechten von linux machen


----------



## mathiu (23. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst damit einfach steuern, ob ein Benutzer grundsätzlich Zugriff hat per FTP.

Genauere Berechtigungen kannst du dann per normales System steuern.
Aus meiner Sicht macht es schon Sinn, da du damit einen User schon von Anfang an ablockst, falls er keine Rechte hat.


----------



## Cynic110 (25. Dezember 2004)

hmmmm okay. Hast recht. würde man das weglassen würden die leute noch deine files sehen aber keine berechtigung haben damit etwas zu machen, mit den einstellung am programm selber kann man sie davon ab halten das überhaupt zu sehen. Ich hoff ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden *g
ok, danke


----------

